# A question about a hand gun



## usmce4jdw (Jun 30, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what A RFTE Italy 36 cal is and what it might be worth?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You've already posted this elsewhere on this forum. Once was enough.

It seems to be a modern-made black-powder revolver. Is that correct?
Are there no other markings?
How 'bout a photo?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

closed as duplicate

link: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-revolver-area/24788-trying-find-out-what-rfte-italy-36-cal.html


----------

